# washington county



## wpeels (Nov 22, 2009)

week 11 into the gun season and i havent seen one sign of chasing where should i be hunting to see the mature bucks chasing pines, by the cut overs, oaks or the fields. and who was seen mature bucks chasing in the washington county area


----------



## wpeels (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone have any suggestions on where to hunt


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2009)

At my club in warthen,we saw the chasing last few days of Oct. into the first 2 weeks of Nov.By Thanksgiving at our place it gets real tough.
There has only been 4 of us hunting 300 acres.We saw all the activity centered around thinned pines.


----------

